# RIP Ollie.



## Mikoli (Mar 19, 2008)

Ollie died today in my arms. He had been very sick the night before, and I knew he was going to die. I let him out into the garden one last time before he died, and he ran his heart out along that fence he loved. It was the happiest he'd ever been. Then, I brought him inside, and he died in my arms. My last words to him were "I love you, and goodbye".

I was very upset, but I'm already beginning to come to terms with it. I'm just so happy that he died in my arms, rather than dying outside in the cold, with no one there to keep an eye on him. I'm not even crying anymore.

Ollie, I will never, ever, ever forget you. But I'm not so upset anymore. You were going to die. You waited until I was there. I love you so much, and never will a rabbit replace you. Ever.

Goodbye.


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 19, 2008)

Beautiful tribute.

You might want to keep this thread around and bump it anytime you want to write "to Ollie". Some people like to write loving messages to their rainbow bridge bunnies occasionally, and it helps to ease the pain.

He is waiting for you at the bridge <3.

RIP Ollie, binky free sweet boy!

:rainbow:ink iris:

Tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry 

RIP little Ollie


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2008)

RIP Ollie - Binky free little boy.
You will always be in everyones hearts espcially your mummys.
:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:ink iris::bigtears:


----------



## JimD (Mar 19, 2008)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Mar 19, 2008)

For Ollie: http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/2008/03/goodbye-ollie.html

Goodbye Sweet Boy!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 19, 2008)

Binky-free at the bridge, sweet Ollie. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. ray:


----------



## BSAR (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG! I have heard so much about Ollie from my sister and have seen him in pictures and videos(if he is in any, i can'tremember) and i saw this and i couldn't believe my eyes. i just cannot believe that he died.did he die from old age? what type of sickness did he have?

i amso deeply sorry for your loss.

RIP Ollie. I willnever forgetyou.binky free baby boy.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 19, 2008)

Rachel, I'm SO sorry. Ollie was my favorite little guy and I will miss him so much. *hugs* 

Binky Free at Rainbow Bridge, Ollie. 

:heartsEmily (& :heartsMagic)


----------



## f_j (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry. But I'm glad you are comforted by the fact that you were able to be there and say goodbye. I'm sure Ollie was comforted by that too. Rest in peace little guy :rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 20, 2008)

Binky Free ink iris:


----------



## momofmany (Mar 20, 2008)

I really am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry I was really sad and I admit, I avoided this thread for a few days. I hate these posts. 

Binky free Ollie, you'll be missed :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I know words can't express how sad you feel right now. He was a special and beautiful boy.

Binky free, sweet bunny.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh Rachel, I just saw this, I am so sorry. :tears2:

Binky free sweet Ollie. :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a gorgeous bunny.

Peg


----------



## Mikoli (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. This means so much to me. :hug:

I'm not as upset as I thought I would be. I thought I'd cry for weeks on end, but I don't feel sad at all. I feel happy, if anything. His end was perfect. I couldn't imagine it coming any better way. Maybe he was only 2, but he was in so much pain, and I knew he'd die. He died just after he'd seen the sun and the grass for the last time, and then he died in my arms. It was perfect.

I'm crying again now, but it's the first I've cried since he died. It feels like it's been weeks since he died, rather than only a few days. He's better off now. I've accepted it. Maybe I'm still a bit sad that he's gone, but he died knowing I loved him more than anything. There's nothing I can do but move on.

 He's happy now.

Rachel.


----------



## monklover (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so sorry Rachel. 

I was so sad hearing about this.

I am glad that he passed in your arms. 

RIP Ollie. You were loved by so many.
ink iris:


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry Rachel.  Ollie was such an awesome hopper. 


Binky Free Ollie Boy. :rainbow: 



Karlee


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 13, 2008)

Bumping this...

Mikoli, where've you been lately? Here's hoping all is well with you, we miss you here!

Tracy


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm glad your post was bumped as I really felt the love you felt for Ollie (my favorite aunt's name too).. Sorry your bun is gone, but it sounds like he knew he was loved and you had that time with him.. Great tribute you posted to him, hope I can do the same justice for mine when the time comes.. 

RIP Ollie! Have fun with my kitties at the Bridge..


----------



## Mikoli (Aug 23, 2008)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> Bumping this...
> 
> Mikoli, where've you been lately? Here's hoping all is well with you, we miss you here!
> 
> Tracy



Hi Tracy,

Haven't been coming onto this forum for a while now, because I couldn't see much reason to post since I don't have a rabbit anymore. Have been stalking around occasionally, though. 

I still miss you everyday, Ollie. But the part of me that died with you is slowly growing back. I'll never replace you in my heart, because you were truely one of a kind. I wrote a book, Ollie, like I always said I would. I'm going to make it, like I told you. And you can come with me. I love you.

:hug::cry2

Rachel.


----------



## Striker (Aug 24, 2008)

I know how you feel when a pet dies in your arms. I had a lbearded dragon that my family loved and he got sick and when i was feeding him with a eye droper trying to keep him alive he just died. I went to my room and cried in a corner. Its really hard when you fight to keep them alive.


----------

